# I get no noticable effects from a joint - common???



## Guppy (May 5, 2006)

The first time I had a joint (couple of years ago), I felt no different.  Decided to have another go earlier this week and got some good stuff, had the complete joint to myself.  Held the smoke in etc and zip, nada, nothing.  I felt so cheated  .  A shared joint between two others had them buzzing and happy.

Is this common.  Thoughts. Suggestions?


----------



## rasta (May 5, 2006)

maybe try better pot


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 5, 2006)

Guppy said:
			
		

> The first time I had a joint (couple of years ago), I felt no different. Decided to have another go earlier this week and got some good stuff, had the complete joint to myself. Held the smoke in etc and zip, nada, nothing. I felt so cheated  . A shared joint between two others had them buzzing and happy.
> 
> Is this common. Thoughts. Suggestions?


I think even with low grade pot you would get some kind of buzz. Nobody is immune to THC.

I think someone is playing with you. You may want to check out the person who sold you the pot. You're smoking an expensive Marlboro.


----------



## Guppy (May 5, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I think someone is playing with you. You may want to check out the person who sold you the pot. You're smoking an expensive Marlboro.


 
The first time was with someone I would have trusted with my life and he had been around long enough to not get ripped off, and he certainly would have known if it wasn't the real thing.

Second time was from a friend, and he gave it to me for nothing.  He and his mate had the same and got a good buzz, so both times it was just me.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (May 5, 2006)

maybe it was just real crapy pot!  A long time ago I got my friend to smoke for the first time.  After we had smoked I was high and he tried to say he wasent but I know he was.  I got him to smoke a few times and he always said that he wasent high.  That sucks to smoke and mot get high.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (May 5, 2006)

hey guppy did your mouth get dry, or did you get the munchies ofter???


----------



## Guppy (May 6, 2006)

CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH said:
			
		

> hey guppy did your mouth get dry, or did you get the munchies ofter???


 
Was prepared for the munchies, but didn't get them.  My mouth got dry  and I felt a bit like I had a hangover the next day  . 

I'm feeling a bit bummed.  My friend and his mate were pretty surprised, but it's almost like I've set them a challenge, so maybe next time...

I was kinda hoping to find out that it just doesn't affect some people, but it sure doesn't look that way.

First couple of times with my lover, I had just figured that it was because I was already on a huge emotional high.

The other night I was in the pits of depression, and all I got was a bit light-headed (but I think that was more from the deep inhaling and trying to hold it in as long as poss) and a yucky mouth (really not into smoking, but it's the simplest).


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (May 6, 2006)

Guppy said:
			
		

> and I felt a bit like I had a hangover the next day  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guppy (May 6, 2006)

CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH said:
			
		

> Guppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 6, 2006)

Guppy said:
			
		

> CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

yes lose the tobacco....and it does sound like schag....Bro...don't you dare get him baked


















without me


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (May 6, 2006)

you have to lose the tobacco.  You dont wanna smoke with tobacco in it,  that just sounds like it taste like s**t.  Smoke the herb by its self then post.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 6, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> yes lose the tobacco....and it does sound like schag....Bro...don't you dare get him baked without me


Hahhahahaahaha! I'll get the guy so stoned, he'll be jumpin into the frozen food isle to get rid of the munchies! Crunch, crunch, crunch.


----------



## Guppy (May 7, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I'll get the guy so stoned, he'll be jumpin into the frozen food isle to get rid of the munchies!


 
Already ditched the tobacco (blah!).  And this guppy is no 'he'


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 7, 2006)

Guppy said:
			
		

> Already ditched the tobacco (blah!). And this guppy is no 'he'


Hhahaahahahaa, sorry, it's hard to tell boy and girl guppies apart!

Good luck to you. Let me know how your next try at a high goes!


----------



## Guppy (May 8, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hhahaahahahaa, sorry, it's hard to tell boy and girl guppies apart!


 
*LOL*  I'll give you that.  Online it is hard to tell.  Much easier when you can see the guppy.  One would hope then that you would be able to tell that this is a girl guppy


----------



## Guppy (May 16, 2006)

Well I've decided to try ingesting rather than smoking it this time.   Although I have been getting no effects, I didn't want to overdo it and have possible bad consequences, so I've had a small amount soaking in alcohol for about a week.

Tonight I've had 3 cans of Southern and Coke (about to have #4), and I've downed the shot (strained) that has been soaking for a week .  So far, not sure....a bit light headed but I'm not sure if it's the THC kicking in or just the booze.

I know it's going to take longer to work this way (how long?) so here's hoping I get a nice buzz soon.  Wish me luck  as I have to do this alone and I'm doing it for all the wrong reasons (my lover died).


----------



## Guppy (May 16, 2006)

Okay, update.  Bit of a buzz that way, but not a good buzz, and realistically not much (but I really didn't have much).  

Now having said that, and given that I am really very, very green....I REALLY want/need a real buzz, but I also do not want to harm myself. Soooo, given that smoking didn't really do much (and that I really don't enjoy smoking), if I go the soak in alcohol route again (is this a good option???), what's the max weight (assuming good stuff) that I could soak and then safely down in one go, particularly given that I will be alone when I do this?  Any other suggestions (that can be undertaken in secrecy from other household members)?

Crazy mixed up (female) guppy who needs a bit of feel good


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 16, 2006)

Guppy said:
			
		

> Okay, update. Bit of a buzz that way, but not a good buzz, and realistically not much (but I really didn't have much).
> 
> Now having said that, and given that I am really very, very green....I REALLY want/need a real buzz, but I also do not want to harm myself. Soooo, given that smoking didn't really do much (and that I really don't enjoy smoking), if I go the soak in alcohol route again (is this a good option???), what's the max weight (assuming good stuff) that I could soak and then safely down in one go, particularly given that I will be alone when I do this? Any other suggestions (that can be undertaken in secrecy from other household members)?
> 
> Crazy mixed up (female) guppy who needs a bit of feel good


Hey Gup, using booze or dope for relief from mental anguish isn't what it's for and it seldom works.

Talk to someone you trust about your pain and deal with it instead of masking it with anything.

Try the weed another time when you're in the mood to party. THAT'S what it's for!

Seriously hun, talk to someone. If you like, even though you don't know me, I'd be glad to listen and offer any advice or help I can. PM me if you wish to.

Good luck to you. Stick in there.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

The only time i feel no effects is if I don't smoke enough (high tolerence) or I've been impatient and pulled off a bud before its ready. Try some stronger pot


----------



## growing-wild (May 20, 2006)

when i got to the dentist they have to give me laughing gas because novacane dosn't effect me unless its in a large unsafe amount



			
				Guppy said:
			
		

> I was kinda hoping to find out that it just doesn't affect some people, but it sure doesn't look that way.
> 
> the above statement is true for some people weed just does nothing for them or they have to smoke a whole lot like my brother ...... the only thing that happens to him when he smokes pot is some red eyes unless we smoke alot of bud then he calms down lol no fun right well thats why i'm gald i get plain old fckd up on some buddage but it works for him because he is o.c.d, a.d.d, a.d.h.d. and some other things but instead of taking a bunch of expensive dangerouse medicines he just smokes 4 bowls in the mornin,4 bowls at night,4bowls in the afternoon makes him feel alright....
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamez (May 20, 2006)

Hey guppy
It took me four or five goes to get a buzz of weed. It was about 20 years ago. I thought everyone just made up being stoned. Then one go it just hit me and I have never lauged so much. I got the munchies and drys. Sadly the giggles goes away a bit the longer you smoke. But just keep smoking it will hit you.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 20, 2006)

Well just like stoney said "its for fun" so if your not in a good mood you wont have a good trip but you have been smoking joints next time you feel like smoking,smoke with a phillie blunt and no tabacco just weed roll it and give it a light and you will see!! smoke the whole thing by your self it works 4 me try it and let me know!!


----------



## OhioDood (May 22, 2006)

Guppy, I used to have the same problems with J's, and no it wasn't because it was crappy pot. I bought an ounce of the same stuff, and when I smoked it out of a bowl, blunt, bong, one hitter, or whatever, I'd get incredibly ripped. I bought an ounce because it was the whitest stuff I'd ever seen. My buddy claimed to be an incredible joint roller, so he rolled me 3 and they were very fat and very tightly wrapped. The first 2 I didn't feel ANYTHING after and I did them entirely by myself. So the 3rd joint, my buddy came over (the buddy that rolled the joint) and smoked it with me. He told me not to put my lips on the joint and inhale from about a 1/2 an inch as hard as I could, and then I was more ripped than ever. It may be that your joints are so tightly wrapped that if you put your lips directly on it, it has a tough time transferring to oxygen all the way through, or so my buddy said. But I took his advice, and it definitely worked. Now I prefer joints to everything besides one hitters and obviously bongs.


----------



## Rinse Out (WÃ³Ã¡h) (May 29, 2006)

i roll joints with golden virginia the only reason for this is it makes the joint last longer and burns evenly all the way down, ive been smoking for about a year now and get totally mashed even with tobaco in my joint. my friend cannot get stoned either, if she smokes a joint she is fine, if she smokes a joint through a water bong she gets batterd. 

i guess some peoples body are kind of "immune" to it


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 8, 2006)

Nah dont worry to much about the pot if its the stuff you usually get, simply try smoking a good blunt (Peach Optimo, is my favorite) Or a bong or something.  I have smoked a joint with a friend with normal BC bud and barley gotten buzzed. Nothing to worry about!


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 25, 2006)

only time i feel no effects is when I'm drinking.



> I had just figured that it was because I was already on a huge emotional high.



I feel the best effects when I'm in a great mood. lol
I can always get a lot of smoke from a joint, and pretty dam high.


----------



## Smoof One (Jul 10, 2006)

Guppy said:
			
		

> but I think that was more from the deep inhaling and trying to hold it in as long as poss).




HOlding in the smoke does absolutly nothing. the moment smoke enters your lungs the THC absorbs into the tissue. holding in the smoke just cuts off oxygen and makes you feel light headed. also it fucks your lungs up.


----------

